#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Calculating compressibility factor (z-factor)

## petro_student

Hello, I want help with reference to spe papers or text books concerning calculating the z- factor of 5 fluids with specific gravities , 0.55, 0.60, 0.70 and 0.75. The lecturer said that we need to use Dranchuk eqns and Macoy equations (correlations) to calculate the z factor. He also told us make a program (i will be using C++) so when we are finished we just have to input the sg's into the computer and the programme (C++) will give you the Z factors (I have 2 weeks to do this) I have these Spe that i downloaded from  onepetro




Does anyone knows Drankchuk equation one has to use to calculate z using SG? Any sort of help and suggestion are welcomed!See More: Calculating compressibility factor (z-factor)

----------

